# How American Christians Can Help Christians in Zambia



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

I found this article challenging and encouraging. May the Lord bless it to your soul.

*How American Christians Can Help Christians in Zambia 
*
By Conrad Mbewe

… Sadly, we have far too many well-meaning Americans who climb off the plane for the first time wanting to correct everything they see. They don't realize that the sensational view of Africa presented to the American people via CNN is often very superficial. A person needs to be on Zambian soil for some time, observing and asking questions about the presuppositions that make up African culture, before one can effectively minister here ….

How American Christians Can Help Christians in Zambia - 9Marks


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 4, 2009)

This article was so helpful it has been posted twice in a week here.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> This article was so helpful it has been posted twice in a week here.



I missed the first posting. Pastor Mbewe preached in our church last year and one of our elders, Lord willing, will be relocating to Zambia next year.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 4, 2009)

cool!


What did you think of his advice to give subsidies on Christian literature?


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 4, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> cool!
> 
> 
> What did you think of his advice to give subsidies on Christian literature?



I very much sympathize with the Zambian dilemma. Two of our elders have been to Zambia. There are more than a dozen Reformed Baptist churches there, with the largest being in Lusaka and Ndola. About half of the RB churches in the nation are (very literally) huts without windows, doors, and in some cases even without a roof.

Our church recently sent a large shipment of books for which we paid thousands of dollars. Then the shipping cost was enormous. These books were selected to coordinate with the upcoming pastoral theology courses.

So, from Conrad Mbewe's perspective I can see the need for willing churches to absorb some of this expense unless, and until, a better way is found.

You can learn more at

http://lionofzambia.org/index.html

(site still under construction)


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## TimV (Jul 5, 2009)

It was a good article. Reformed South African Christians have been there for decades, quietly doing their job. As far as literature, you could keep the cost down by getting good literature already in South Africa and having them ship it to Zambia.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep - MERF is there too (a little further north). We have to keep in mind that there are other sources than the US for good materials.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 5, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Yep - MERF is there too (a little further north). *We have to keep in mind that there are other sources than the US for good materials*.



This was looked into by our deacons. I don't recall the particulars but there were enough snags that we had to do it the way we did. Thanks for any suggestions that will help though!


----------

